# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Nguyên nhân máy bơm chìm giếng khoan không lên nước

## qwerty

Từ trước tới nay thì bơm nước thả chìm dưới giếng khoan thường hay được xài trong công việc khai thác các nguồn nước ngầm có trong lòng đất bằng cách khoan giếng sâu. Nhưng không phải chúng là máy móc chuyên dụng va tân tiến thì không gặp phải các sự cố trong khi bạn dùng. và theo chia sẻ của những quý khách khi cần Tân Huỳnh Châu tìm hiểu là hiện bơm không lên được nước. Do đó để giải thích chung cho khách hàng của Tân Huỳnh Châu, chúng tôi hy vọng bài viết hôm nay có khả năng giúp các bạn không còn hoang mang khi xài máy bơm giếng khoan đặt chìm này nhé!Nguyên nhân tại sao mà máy bơm nước chìm giếng khoan không máy bơm lên được? => Máy bơm hỏa tiễn Lishiba 10.0HP-380V Muốn đi vào tham khảo nguyên nhân tại sao mà máy không máy bơm lên được thì mời bạn cùng khám phá xem dòng máy này có cấu tạo từng bộ phận ra sao đồng thời là chức năng của chúng ra sao. thiết kế của một chiếc máy bơm nước đặt chìm giếng khoan bao gồm những bộ phận như là: Cánh bơm, buồng bơm là nơi chứa cánh bơm, cáp điện, động cơ củng nhiều bộ phận khác . Tiếp theo chúng ta cùng đi vào vấn đề chính là nguyên nhân khiến máy bơm nước chìm giếng khoan bơm không lên nước.Phải nói là thật sự có nhiều nguyên nhân làm cho máy bơm chìm giếng khoan vận hành mà không lên nước tuy thế mà Tân Huỳnh Châu chỉ nêu các nguyên nhân thường gặp nhất từ những thắc mắc của các bạn khi nhờ Tân Huỳnh Châu tìm hiểu nhé.các nguyên nhân đến từ các bộ phận của bơm chìm giếng khoan:Động cơ : Nguyên nhân chính xảy ra với động cơ là động cơ bị cháy và bơm không lên nước được.Động cơ trong dòng máy bơm nước chìm có cơ chế tự làm mát chúng bằng nước & động cơ được tích hợp một bộ cảm biến nhiệt, nếu nước bị cạn & nhiệt độ máy bơm tăng lên thì chính bộ cảm biến này có thể hoạt động & ngưng hoạt động máy bơm nước giúp bảo vệ động cơ. vì thế mà khi bộ phận này bị hư hoặc loại máy bơm giếng khoan của bạn mua không được tích hợp có khả năng thì có thể xảy ra tình trạng cháy động cơ bơm. Để xử lý cho trường hợp này thì bạn hướng dẫn có cách lấy máy lên & gọi bảo trì hoặc thợ sửa đến mà thôi.Bên cạnh đó thì động cơ có cháy do nguồn điện : nếu bạn lựa chọn mua dòng bơm chìm giếng khoan ba pha thì Tân Huỳnh Châu khuyến cáo bạn nên cài đặt thêm một tủ điều khiển để kiểm soát hiện tượng bị mất pha hay đảo pha và rất nhiều tính năng nữa. Nhưng bạn hãy nhớ rằng khi lắp tủ điều khiển mà tủ bị hỏng hóc mà vẫn vận hành máy bơm nước thì có thể làm tốt xảy ra tình trạng mất pha hay là đảo pha và dẫn đến tính trạng bơm không lên nước nữa đấy.Cánh bơm hay nhiều người vẫn gọi là bánh công tác: Cánh bơm bị vỡ cũng là nguyên thường gặp nhất khiến máy không lên nước. Hiện tượng bơm vẫn chạy mà nước lên rất ít thậm chí là không lên nước.Tác nhân chính làm cho bánh công tác vỡ hay hỏng hóc thường là do trong môi trường nước có quá nhiều các tạp chất khác như cát, rác thải, mà khi máy bơm vận hành chúng bị lọt vô gây nên. Để tránh tình trạng này thì bạn nên bảo dưỡng máy bơm định kì để sẽ phát hiện kịp thời cũng như vệ sinh cho máy.Tắc nghẽn bộ phận lọc của cửa hút : Suốt thời gian bạn sử dụng máy thì có khả năng cát, sạn hay vật rắn khác có thể làm tốt bám vô màng lưới lọc ở cửa hút, cứ thế theo thời gian những vật này càng nhiều khiến lưới bị nghẽn & nươc không thề lên được. Tương tự như vậy, chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên tiến hành kiểm tra & vệ sinh máy bơm nước của bạn thường xuyên và chú ý đến bộ phận lưới lọc này nhé.Hoặc cũng có thể làm tốt do các nguyên nhân khách quan khác như là việc ráp đặt máy không đúng cách do người không có chuyên môn thực hiện, hay nguồn điện quá yếu không đủ năng lượng cho máy bơm vận hành, hoặc nếu bạn đã nhờ người có chuyên môn ráp đặt đúng kỹ thuật mà vẫn không lên nước thì hãy liên hệ lại nơi bán nhé. Nguyên nhân khách quan cuối cùng là bạn đã chọn lọc mua nhầm dòng máy bơm nước có công suất, cột ao và kích thước không đủ khả năng so với kích thước của giếng khoan.Công Ty Tân Huỳnh Châu nhà sản xuất máy bơm nước hàng đầu của Việt Nam trong lĩnh vực máy bơm điện chìm, bơm hỏa tiễn, máy bơm giếng khoan thả sâu, Máy bơm hỏa tiễn Lishiba :  Địa chỉ : 31B Nguyễn Văn Bứa, Ấp 5, Xuân Thới Sơn, Hóc Môn, TP.HCM
 Hotline : 0869276710 Fax : (+84) 028 3713 9813
 Web site Máy bơm hỏa tiễn Lishiba 2.0HP-220V/380V : thc-groupvn.com
 MST : 0303145501

----------

